# Roo Roo Kangaroo & Baby KNIT



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

At last I present you Roo Roo kangaroo and her baby . 
She is made with rico baby teddy aran on 3mm needles . other yarn such as sirdar snowflake and bernat pipsqueak can be used and would be knitted on 3.5mm needles . 
Knitted straight and seemed together.

You will need approx. 280 metres of brown and 100 metres of cream if you choose another yarn other than rico . 
10mm safety eyes and some stuffing .

I have used two colours. But you can always just use one . It doesn't really matter and it is purely up to you .

Instructions include some photo instructions to help you and also comes with instruction for the baby in the pouch too
It measures approx. 13 inches high .

Price $5.60 US/£3.44 approx. UK

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roo-roo-kangaroo--baby


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you sweetie . It was hard work getting it all ready . The longest pattern I have typed so far lol


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Delightful pattern! I have put it in my library for future purchase.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable!!!! We could open a toy store with all the great designs we find here.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute--I did just see them on Ravelry!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> Very cute--I did just see them on Ravelry!!


Lol I am all over the place today . Trying to get it up and running . Takes ages . But I am so glad that you all like it. X


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

She's lovely Rita as is her sweet baby!! you really do capture the sweetness of animals with your designs!

Well done


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Pat . X. So glad you like it . Means a lot x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I love them together! Just so sweet, Rita! Now you have the whole family.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Lorraine . It needed the baby . Obviously they can make it without if they want but it is there for those who want it .


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute!! I love all the toys we're getting here on KP!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

There a lot of talented ladies on here


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What an adorable toy!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh he is so sweetxx


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you ladies x


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Another great design as are all of your designs are. Love them all.

Wish I had an account just sitting there to be able to buy all of them. Maybe a few once this unexpected move is over, which is now around the corner and the legal battle is over.

Hoping there are some $'s left, keeping them bookmarked for future.

Thanks for creating such wonderful patterns.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you mombr4 . I hope your move goes smoothly and you have loads of $ left over x


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another amazing animal pattern to add to the list of "to do"'s..x0


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you x


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute Roo, makes an adorable toy


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how super cute!  Love the kangaroo family!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you so much. X


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are simply adorable. They look so cuddly, too.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

It is a super soft and light yarn . Just right for a a cuddle or three . Thank you x


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Rita! What a wonderful little two-some you have designed..They are just the sweetest little things.Beautiful work as always.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Rita this pattern should be a big success, especially for us Aussies, its the best knitted kangaroo I have seen!!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

birsss said:


> Rita this pattern should be a big success, especially for us Aussies, its the best knitted kangaroo I have seen!!!


Thank you so much . I am so happy with how it turned out . It means a to coming from an Aussie like yourself x


----------

